# What's the difference between Gravity, DH and FR?



## Freeride05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the hobby and was wondering what's the difference between Gravity, DH and FR bikes?


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

gravity is anything that goes downhill. some people call things like slope style "gravity" or it could mean DH and FR. A DH bike is most often a race bike, having plush travel for small bump compliance while still being able to take on jumps and hits. a free ride bike is almost the same thing but the suspension is set up to take big hits like large jumps or drops


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Gravity bike is for a bike park (chairlift assisted riding). This is something that's not always full 8" (DH) of travel, but more around 7" of travel. They have geometry similar to DH bikes, which is slack head angles and low bottom brackets.

Downhill bikes are typically 8" or more of travel. They have a longer wheelbase, slack head tube angles (62-64 degrees), low bottom brackets, and are purpose built race machines. They are not as forgiving and you have to ride harder to get the bike to feel good.

Freeride bikes are typically a little bit heavier built to be very durable. They have higher bottom bracket heights, steeper head angles (64-66 degrees), and usually have adjustable 7-8" travel. Freeride bikes for the most part have been phased out by Gravity and DH bikes.


----------

